# Rats! It's rats!



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My bait stations have been empty because I procrastinated, and I went out in the dark to spray the chickens and more than 25 rats took off running-little ones. It was like watching a horror movie. 
I think the girls have also been leaving some scratch uneaten. OMG!!! I've never seen anything like it!
I rebaited the stations and ordered some more bait in a different flavor.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would imagine the hurricane has made things worse.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I never thought about rats and the hurricane.Where are all the displaced snakes?The rats are where the lice came from(told you so!!!).


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I probably need to put fresh bait out, too. As it get cooler weather, I'm starting to see more "evidence".


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

What bait do you all use? I have one that is trap smart and can't kill it


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

This is what I have (very graphic!!!)
This is my Tom Cat ( no chemical needed)!! These are frequently gifts at my front door.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Robin, it could be . All it takes is a pregnant female or two and in a short period of time.
I have Tomcat (the darker green) and ordered Farnum., and another bait station, so I'll have 4.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Tomcat here too. It's safer to use around livestock or pets than the stuff you get in the grocery stores. Still needs to be kept out of reach though.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I need barn cats. 
We use the green tomcat bait stations but they aren't working anymore. Can I put the Farnum in the tomcat bait station?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Maryellen said:


> What bait do you all use? I have one that is trap smart and can't kill it


I have been using tomcat, I just ordered Farnum just for a change. A schmear of peanut butter may help too.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Maryellen said:


> I need barn cats.
> We use the green tomcat bait stations but they aren't working anymore. Can I put the Farnum in the tomcat bait station?


Yes. They are all cubes with holes in the middle.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Maryellen said:


> What bait do you all use? I have one that is trap smart and can't kill it


You just got to make sure they have no access to any food other than the bait traps.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

And this huge one was caught tonight


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Brown Rat...............tastes like chicken,,


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

There seemed to be less rats seen tonight and my poor girls didn't get a treat tonight. I have to laugh at one thing. I was closing up a food bowl inside the silkie coop and I hear this rustling and look up and see a rat . Well no I realized it was a squirrel! There's hardware cloth between the silkies and the roof.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Nm156 said:


> Brown Rat...............tastes like chicken,,


Yup, a closely trimmed squirrel. Mmmmmmmm!


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

nannypattyrn said:


> I probably need to put fresh bait out, too. As it get cooler weather, I'm starting to see more "evidence".


What kind of evidence?? I am seeing droppings in my garage that never a seen. Hubby says lizard or snake. Now I am curious


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Maryellen said:


> And this huge one was caught tonight


Look at that tail!! (Shivers)


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

It has short stumpy legs too


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I use Just One Bite bars.I can put it under the poultry houses and sitting in a little water won't hurt it.When this box is gone,I'm switching poisons to prevent tolerance.I can tolerate a lot of things but rodents are not one of those things.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I can also put the blocks on a twine and tie them in the middle, then slide the twine thru underneath across an angle where the chickens can't reach.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well the first night was like a horror movie, the 2nd night was less than half that, and last night no activity at all. I'm not saying they're all dead but it's a remarkable difference. I get the different flavor today, LOL. I have also been covering the food between 3 and 5 in the afternoon.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

So as soon as they eat the Furnam they die?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Maryellen said:


> So as soon as they eat the Furnam they die?


yes. I put it down and they die. The air wafted with "Eau De Rat". Not a great smell but a satisfying one. 

The Farnam is "Just one bite".


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

*Q. How long does it take for Just One Bite®† EX to work?*



*A.* The active ingredient in Just One Bite®† EX is bromethalin. House Mice usually consume a lethal dose in a single feeding, but it may take two or more days from time of bait consumption for them to die.

*Q. Will my pets be harmed if they eat mouse or rat poison?*



*A*. Direct consumption of bromethalin could be harmful to your pet. Danger to your pet depends on the weight of
your animal and the amount of bait ingested. We recommend calling the poison control hotline at 800-234-2269 immediately if ingestion occurs. Don't apply bait where children, pets or other non-target animals may consume it.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Awesome!mine shows up tomorrow from amazon


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I do believe that's the same active ingredient in Tomcat. I'd have to go out in the garage to check and I don't feel like it at the moment.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

When we gave tomcat it took forever for the rats to be affected


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's not an immediate kill. I think they told me it keeps them from becoming bait shy when it takes days to work. That with quick kill they learned quickly what the cause was.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Good luck,ladies!!!I hope you get 'em!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

With Tomcat, there's the lighter blocks and darker blocks and the darker blocks work whereas with the paler blocks I could not see results.

It's important to write down the different chemicals because some brands are the same chemical.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

So we just put a piece of the Furnam in the shed? Remove all feed so the rat only eats the poison?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea. I hope you're putting the bait where the chickens can't get it. I have bait stations.
It works best if there's not one speck of food anywhere.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I buy the blocks since they can sit in a little water.If I had to,I could take a PVC pipe and anchor the poison in the middle with a screw.The rodents can get to it but non-target animals can't.It's a lot easier to deal with than the pellets.When you have to buy poison again,go for a different poison to prevent tolerance.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

All the bait is in the shed that is closed. No bait in the chicken run. Got 3 skinny rats in the snap traps so far


----------



## Feathers and Friends (Nov 1, 2017)

Is there any concern for wildlife when using poisons? We have owls, hawks, bobcats and coyotes which all live on rodents. The poisoned rats will kill them.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

Feathers and Friends said:


> Is there any concern for wildlife when using poisons? We have owls, hawks, bobcats and coyotes which all live on rodents. The poisoned rats will kill them.


Yes there is. If a rat/mouse eats the poison, wanders off outside and dies an owl might pick it up. Our neighbors had a barn owl die after eating poison mouse.
I won't use it until I have an infestation - that is I see them running during the day.
Rats are neophobes - they distrust anything new, so if you are putting down new bait stations, leave them in place for a while otherwise you may not catch anything


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Feathers and Friends.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have bait stations which keep the blocks on spears in the "second room of two rooms" in the box. I have used the blocks for about 7 years. I also tie a block with twine to a post in a closed shed. I use rubber gloves cause I'm not crazy about touching the stuff or leaving my scent on it.

I have never had a rat eaten. I believe many run as far as they can to hide and die. I have seen a few die near the chickens but never touched. I don't think chickens are the type of birds that rip a larger animal to pieces to eat it like a hawk would.

I have also read that if for example a dog were to eat a dead rat, the poison in the rat would be too small an amount for a dog (other than a Chihuahua maybe), and the rat has already diluted the poison. 

However, the stronger baits should never be where another animal can get it. Read the ingredients on bags because many use the same ingredient and it wouldn't be rotating baits. 

If you see a rat you probably have 50 more. They multiply like you wouldn't believe. Snap traps are just not capable of keeping up with a rat population.

Rats will always be there. You can't kill them "all" and expect to be done. It's a maintenance. One that works 100% better if you make sure there is NO feed available after 5pm. A few weeks ago I realized I was leaving too much scratch and it was being left on the ground at night. I feed less now.

Feeders can be placed on platforms that are rat proof. Take a 2x4x8 and cut into 4 equal pieces. Nail them together in a square with the 4 inch sides vertical. Nail a 2x2 inch sheet of plywood on one side and hardware cloth on the other. Stand feeder on this and the rats can't get to the spillage. I cover my feeders with buckets upside down.


----------

